# First attempt at whiting:  any advice?



## hangmanli (Aug 1, 2018)

hey folks,

 I went offshore fishing yesterday with a friend.   We caught a lot of Whiting.
 Fish have been cleaned and the heads removed.   The skin is still on the fish.

 Up until now I have only smoked venison and I have not done any fish yet.  I have a Bradley 4 shelf smoker.   I do not use the Bisquettes much anymore.  I use the A-Maze-In smoke tube mostly.

 This is considered a white fish meat.
 Since this will be my first attempt at smoking fish what should I do?  Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

hangmanli said:


> hey folks,
> 
> I went offshore fishing yesterday with a friend.   We caught a lot of Whiting.
> Fish have been cleaned and the heads removed.   The skin is still on the fish.
> ...



I haven't done Whiting in ages,here is a recipe I use for some Black fish
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-black-fish.173389/#post_1310491

If you use it please let every one know
Richie


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks for the  recipe.  However like I said previously mine are NOT fillets.  They are on the bone and with the skin.

any advice?


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

hangmanli said:


> Thanks for the  recipe.  However like I said previously mine are NOT fillets.  They are on the bone and with the skin.
> 
> any advice?


Use the brine 12 hrs should be enough.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2018)

Did you get to smoke them?
Richie


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 9, 2018)

tropics said:


> Did you get to smoke them?
> Richie



They’ve been in the brine for a few days.
I’ve been busy and the temperature outside has been in the mid 90’s.

Was going to try and smoke them Later today 

Is it too late?


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2018)

hangmanli said:


> They’ve been in the brine for a few days.
> I’ve been busy and the temperature outside has been in the mid 90’s.
> 
> Was going to try and smoke them Later today
> ...



If you have them in a fridge that is at 38°F you should be okay,your nose will tell you if they are bad.Post up some pics when you get them done
Good Luck 
Richie


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 9, 2018)

I just took them out of the large sealer Tupperware container.   They smell good 

 Got them air drying now on some racks 

Will get them in the smoker later


----------

